
Real Time Collaboration for Jupyter and beyond - williamstein
https://jupyter-rtc.readthedocs.io/en/latest/
======
williamstein
The Jupyter development team is doing an excellent job gathering resources and
thinking through the foundations for implementing Realtime Sync for
computational notebooks, all very publicly and collaboratively...

